
Astroinformatics: A 21st Century Approach to Astronomy - michael_nielsen
http://arxiv.org/abs/0909.3892
======
markbnine
This is what I do every day. When your niche becomes a university degree, it
must be growing. Maybe it's time to ask for a new title. Lead Astro-info-
maniac?

Also note, regardless of the degrees offered, some schools are way ahead of
the curve on this: ASU, AU, Brown. Wash U. They all have long-time
relationships with NASA to store/analyze data.

------
myth_drannon
I also posted it couple of months ago
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=845606>

From time to time I see a software development job posts at some observatory (
Hawaii..) or Space Telescope Science Institute (on python.org/community/jobs/)
Dream jobs :)

